# Gravis Gamepad Pro Installationsproblem



## GiminiC (23. November 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern ein "Gravis Gamepad Pro" gekauft(nicht die usb oder eleminator Version), jetzt schaffe ich es nicht es richtig zu installieren.

mein OS: Windows XP + SP1

Auf diversen Seiten war zu lesen, dass es sich bei Anschluss selbst installiert(also XP selbst Treiber bereitstellt).

Bei mir tut es das nicht.

Wenn ich über die System#steuerung bei "Gamecontroller" einen "2 achsen 4 Tasten" Gamepad hinzufüge, kann ich 4 der 10 Tasten nutzen.

Laut Anleitung unterstützt es aber 4 Achsen 4 Tasten, wenn ich so einen hinzufüge, dann möchte er Treiber installieren, ich lasse ihn dann also die Treiber installieren, die durch die von Gravis bereitgestellte Software "Xperience4.5" mitgespeichert(nicht installiert) werden.

Dann zeigt er mir allerdings an, dass das GamePad nicht Angeschlossen ist.

Ich möchte aber auch die Software "Xperience" nutzen, um die Tasten des Gamepads frei belegen zu können. So könnte ich dann doch alle 10 Tasten nutzen.

Ich habe nun auch schon die neusten Treiber für meine Creative-Karte installiert falls es was mit dem Gameport zu tun hat.

Keine Wirkung.

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem Lösungsvorschläge geben.

MfG
GiminiC


----------



## pReya (23. November 2002)

Ich habe das Gravis Gamepad Eliminator und bei mir läufts auchnet über meinen creative soundkarte, sondernnurnoch über meine alte onboard karte... Zeih dir einfach mal die neuste SOftware intsallier se und schließ danach das pad an !


----------



## GiminiC (23. November 2002)

Genau das habe ich schon getan, und es hat nichts gebracht aber dennoch danke für die Antwort.

Auch wenn ich die neue Creatzive-Software installiere ist im Geräte-Manager der Treiber für den GamePort immernoch von Microsoft. Vielleicht liegts ja daran *verzweifel*...


----------

